# Webcams



## Anne (Jan 8, 2014)

They are entertainment for me; does anyone else watch them??   Know of any good ones??   Been checking on this deercam; bless this guy's heart, he sure takes care of the wild animals.   He just broke the ice on their watering pond, and put out lots of food again.   Can't imagine what it's costing to keep them so well-fed.

http://sportsmansparadiseonline.com/Live_Minnesota_Trail_Cam.html


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

Don't want to burst your bubble, Anne, but I wonder why happy webcams such as these are on the same site as a deer-gutting video? 

Is this the definition of "irony"?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 8, 2014)

Baaaad man.


----------



## Anne (Jan 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Don't want to burst your bubble, Anne, but I wonder why happy webcams such as these are on the same site as a deer-gutting video?
> 
> Is this the definition of "irony"?



Oh who knows; maybe he's baiting, but I could say the same since I have a huge garden.  I don't hunt them, but surely would have plenty of opportunity if I did.

Seriously tho; I don't think he's baiting, and anyway; most in that area are hunters, and wouldn't need instructions for field-dressing a deer.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 8, 2014)

Anne said:


> Oh who knows; maybe he's baiting, but I could say the same since I have a huge garden.  I don't hunt them, but surely would have plenty of opportunity if I did.
> 
> Seriously tho; I don't think he's baiting, and anyway; most in that area are hunters, and wouldn't need instructions for field-dressing a deer.



I don't think he's baiting either, but he might be acclimating the deer so that they stand real still and close during the hunt. 

Or it just might be that the video posted was from another source: his site is SportsmansParadiseOnline.com, and the clip is originally from DeerTrail.us. The original site is certainly less "threatening" ...


----------



## Anne (Jan 8, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't think he's baiting either, but he might be acclimating the deer so that they stand real still and close during the hunt.
> 
> Or it just might be that the video posted was from another source: his site is SportsmansParadiseOnline.com, and the clip is originally from DeerTrail.us. The original site is certainly less "threatening" ...



I've been following him for a year or so (no, not literally)  and he's out there often with corn, etc. for the animals....I love animals, too, but takes a lot of money to feed them like that.

I like watching the cams in Spring with all the baby animals....so darn cute, and it looks like they take better care of their young then a lot of humans.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 9, 2014)

When webcams first began appearing at The Point, hardcore locals threw rocks at them and broke 'em.  Ah, the ol' my-beach-my-wave strikes again.  Nobody like a wave spy...!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 9, 2014)

That Guy said:


> When webcams first began appearing at The Point, hardcore locals threw rocks at them and broke 'em.  Ah, the ol' my-beach-my-wave strikes again.  Nobody like a wave spy...!



The modern-day equivalent of book burnings ...


----------



## That Guy (Jan 9, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> The modern-day equivalent of book burnings ...



More like the tribe protecting their territory.


----------

